# Clovelly Sunday 9th Dec



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone up for a fish at Clovelly on Sunday?


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Silly Question these days. :lol:


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats a Yes by the way.  
Still waiting for my drag upgrade to arrive but ready with some larger sp's


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah i should be good for early sunday..been too long


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

timax said:
 

> Silly Question these days. :lol:


I know what you mean  Thought I'd just ask    Didn't want to be the only one getting all the fish on Sunday ' :lol:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I think the weather might mess with the plan, but put me down on the guest list.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Bump! Wind report looking good so far..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

YUP !!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry boys I am out due to time constraints.
(I have to go to a mothers group Christmas party)
So I am planning on a quick shot at Longy in the morning.
Good luck to all.
Woppie I want a full and detailed report on the new Nitro and I expect you will put it right thru its paces.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its ready to go wigg - just hope they are taking 9" / 12 " stickbaits tomorrow !!! Good luck at your mothers meeting !!!

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh and Longy too ...


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am pumped for a quicky tomorrow.
I hope Godzilla comes up trumps.
Can you try flicking a few smaller placcies too.
I am thinking a new Godzilla and a Stradic 5000 for a Chrissy present to myself.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Wigg its a pretty chunky rod mate - how small placcies were you thinking ??? Might not be the rod for you - maybe the magnum butt or the viper ???


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I have just bought the Magnum.
Could you flick a 5inch placcy out with Godzilla ?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'll be there.. 5ish?


----------

